# I think it's time for a new groomer- uggh!



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

My groomer does NOT listen to me. She and the other girl that grooms at her shop are super sweet and love on Izzo all day. They just don't listen to me. I brought him last Friday to get groomed. The ONE thing I mentioned when I dropped him off was DO NOT SHAVE HIS NOSE- I WANT IT SCISSOR CLIPPED JUST AROUND HIS EYES AND HIS BANGS!!! His hair had finally started growing out from the last time they shaved it and it looked so scruffy and cute. I pick him up and what do you know- HIS NOSE WAS SHAVED. UGH UGH UGH. It always grows back just fine but seriously, how hard is it to follow directions? I am about to just buy some of my own tools and groom him myself from now on especially since I don't have them clip any of his body hair- just paws and bangs.


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

I feel your frustration! The groomer I took Sydney to in January did the same thing! At least all yours did was the nose... mine proceeded to shave Sydney's ENTIRE body. This, in spite of my clear directions to shave the belly if she needed to get the mats out but to preserve the length on the rest of the body (where I knew there were no mats). Very frustrating.

Luckily, I tried a new groomer this weekend and Sydney came out great! This one actually has a hav and knows how they are supposed to look, unlike many groomers out there. Not to say they are all bad groomers, but if they aren't familiar with the breed (and won't listen to the owner!!!!) then they tend to do things like shave the nose and taper the legs. 

I wish you all the best, whether you look for a new groomer or take it on yourself!

At least hair grows back... (thank goodness!)


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Me+Sydney said:


> I feel your frustration! The groomer I took Sydney to in January did the same thing! At least all yours did was the nose... mine proceeded to shave Sydney's ENTIRE body. This, in spite of my clear directions to shave the belly if she needed to get the mats out but to preserve the length on the rest of the body (where I knew there were no mats). Very frustrating.
> 
> Luckily, I tried a new groomer this weekend and Sydney came out great! This one actually has a hav and knows how they are supposed to look, unlike many groomers out there. Not to say they are all bad groomers, but if they aren't familiar with the breed (and won't listen to the owner!!!!) then they tend to do things like shave the nose and taper the legs.
> 
> ...


OMG I think I would have been LIVID!!!!! Glad you found a new groomer for Sydney!!! My groomer grooms a TON of Shih Tzus and that's how they cut their hair I guess. Really, how hard is it to follow one simple direction???


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Many people don't follow directions not just groomers. I find myself giving Kindergarten direction on just about everything now. Then I make them repeat it back to me or read what they put on the order. And when they don’t follow the directive the stock answer is “that’s the way we always do it”. But the truth is they do the quickest easiest way for them, I see it everyday in construction. I’m to the point I even say if you want to get paid do it my way.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh I feel your frustration. Poor Izzo! I remember the last picture of him like that....And you're right..it will grow thank goodness. If it were me I'd switch. My groomers, though expensive, at least work with me to figure out what works best for K. As you know, I've posted our journey along the way. The key though is that they must know what a Hav is supposed to look like..and it's not a variation on Shih Tzu!

You gonna post a picture?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I know that's frustrating. I had to stop using the first groomer because Milo would come out great one time and awful the next. I always suspected the less experienced one would groom him the times he came out lousy. They also shaved his nose. The one I go to now just clips the hair there and pretty much listens to what I want for the rest (even though we don't speak the same language).


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Nicole, we definitely need pictures. Santos is going to the groomer today. She just called me to make sure I don't want anything done to his face. Are their faces supposed to be trimmed? I told her not to cut anything on his face...just butt, belly & feet.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

I am about to post pictures.... here they come!!!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Here is what Izzo looked like BEFORE he went to the groomers. I told her just to scissor cut around his eyes and leave his nose hair the way it was and trim his bangs:









This is what Izzo came home looking like- I HATE IT!!!

















Notice how she not only cut his bangs but the sides of his hair? She left his bangs longer than usual too so it makes the shaved nose look even worse and they cut his eyelashes EVERY time too. They also didn't do a super job clipping the hair b/w his foot pads. Why do I pay people to do things again? UGGH! he has a Shih Tzu cut now :/


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

trueblue said:


> Nicole, we definitely need pictures. Santos is going to the groomer today. She just called me to make sure I don't want anything done to his face. Are their faces supposed to be trimmed? I told her not to cut anything on his face...just butt, belly & feet.


You don't have to trim their faces although I love being able to see his eyes all the time. You could just do bangs on Santos and leave everything else long.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Aw poor Izzo - luckily he's such a beautiful boy to start with...it's not as bad as the first time I don't think...seems the close shaving is now kept to the area just between his eyes....even he doesn't look happy. Love the before photo..just a gorgeous boy. 

The cut around the eyes is important I agree with you - when the groomer and I talk we always agree that she will leave the hair longer around the outside of the eyes. 

When K was groomed this way we said he was going as a Schih Tzu for Halloween...


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

KSC said:


> Aw poor Izzo - luckily he's such a beautiful boy to start with...it's not as bad as the first time I don't think...seems the close shaving is now kept to the area just between his eyes....even he doesn't look happy. Love the before photo..just a gorgeous boy.
> 
> The cut around the eyes is important I agree with you - when the groomer and I talk we always agree that she will leave the hair longer around the outside of the eyes.
> 
> When K was groomed this way we said he was going as a Schih Tzu for Halloween...


Thanks for the sweet compliments. I think Kipling is beautiful as well  
I want to go break the groomers clippers at the moment. I think I was too shocked when I picked him up to say anything. I should have :/


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Honestly, for the price that groomer's charge you, the dog's never seem to come out the way you had instructed. I too got fed up with this and decided to quit paying their prices for hair cuts I didn't like, and I bought my own clippers and scissors, and I have been clipping my pups ever since After a little practice, you save tons of money and your dogs look the way you envision!! 

Nicole, the good part is his hair will grow back and he is still a handsome little man

Santos, Good luck at the groomer little buddy


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, I know you are upset that they didn't listen, but he looks MUCH better than when they shaved his nose the first time! At least they didn't give him razor burn this time!!!

I feel SO lucky... The gal who taught our puppy K class is also a groomer, and grooms one day a week at our training center. So I take Kodi to her. I bathe him myself the night before (I don't need her help with that!!!<g>) and then I stay with her as she works on him. We discuss what I want, and she's great at going slow and not taking too much off. In fact, I had done his bangs myself the last time, and although he looked cute, they were kind of chopped. I asked her to straighten them out the last time we went in, and she said to wait until he had more hair for her to work with!<g> She's also happy to give me tips on doing it better myself.

The major reason I need to take him is that he's so bad about his nails, but she'll clip his belly, trim his feet, butt and bangs AS WELL as doing his nails for $25. Can't beat that with a stick!<g> (and she does a much nicer job on his feet than I do!)


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Isso has a beautiful face, but I understand your frustration.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Izzo is adorable! And I feel your frustration, Nicole. I made an appointment with a local groomer once when Lincoln was a puppy, then cancelled. I just couldn't do it. I do my own grooming and the results are not always optimal, but at least there is some level of control.

I joke with my hubby that I can give my own dog a bad haircut....for free 

And sometimes I do.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He still is a handsome guy!!
I would try to find a CMG certified Master Groomer in your area. They should know how to do it right. I adore Pixie's groomer. She does such a perfect job that I tell her to do whatever she wants. She grooms and shows her own dogs-so maybe you can find someone who has show experience and knows what a havanese should look like. Suzanne always tells me they must look natural in the face-don't touch the face or ears.
Izzo is adorable and you could shave him bald and he'd still be a little pumpkin.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Maybe you can buy her a copy of Jodi Murphy's Havanese grooming video as a gift? :biggrin1:

Izzo is still quite a handsome guy, though :hug:


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Jane said:


> I joke with my hubby that I can give my own dog a bad haircut....for free
> 
> And sometimes I do.


I agree - but we all get better each time we groom them. We learn through trial and error, but at least we're not shelling out big bucks for an unsatisfactory cut!

It looks to me like the groomer used a large clipper instead of scissoring the area around Izzo's eyes and nose. Luckily, he's very cute and doesn't seem to mind. He has beautiful eyes.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

He's still adorable, but he did look better without the shaved nose.


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

What I've found to be helpful when taking Lola to the groomer is to specifically ask for only her privates and paw pads to be cut. I tell them if they cut her hair ANYWHERE else I will be VERY upset. I repeat that a few times, I don't really care if they think I'm a CDL  I used to have them trim her bangs, the first time they came out ok, but each consecutive time they would trim in more places [sides of the face, near the eyes, the nose, etc.]. So I figured I could easily trim her bangs myself just so she can see. But the idea of doing her pads, nails and privates seems difficult. Lola is a squirmy little thing and bathing/blowdrying/brushing is difficult enough!


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

Tybee is with the groomer today. It is his first trip. It was so weird dropping him off and leaving. The groomer was very nice and caring towards Tybee. He is getting a bath, sanitary clip, feet, etc. I can't wait to see him. He has only been gone for 3 hours, but I miss having him around.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

my opinion is worth what it cost you.

i vote you do the trimming yourself. thankfully it won't have to be perfect, but it will be the way you want it.

find a quality scissors and invest in that. he was totally so adorable in your first pic.  sorry they shaved his nose, not cool. i think you deserved not to have to pay.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh what a shame,Izzo is a gorgeous Hav,and inspite of the fur cut he still looks handsome,but that is not the point,it's not the cut you want,as you say it's probably worth having a go yourself.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's adorable either way but I know how you feel.

Now I write out very explicit directions and go over them before I leave. Last time the groomer called me several times to ask questions.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

A groomer at the shop near my house did that to Mimi but I was specific about not cutting or shaving the hair on top of her head. Not only did they cut it short, they practically shaved it.. Upon further inspection, she looked very uneven everywhere. 

Did you request a refund? I always wonder if that is what I should have done. Not pay for a service I did not want. 

He is cute nonetheless.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

If and when I end up taking my pups to a groomer, I am going to insist that I stay and direct them. LOL

So pretty much I won't be taking them to the groomer, LOL!

Nicole, I hope you didn't pay them!!!!! I wouldn't have.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

galaxie said:


> If and when I end up taking my pups to a groomer, I am going to insist that I stay and direct them. LOL
> 
> So pretty much I won't be taking them to the groomer, LOL!
> 
> Nicole, I hope you didn't pay them!!!!! I wouldn't have.


Not only did I pay but I TIPPED them :/ UGGH!!!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Mom2Izzo said:


> Not only did I pay but I TIPPED them :/ UGGH!!!


=( ACK! write an angry letter. you are too nice, I would have thrown a fit!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

KarmaKat said:


> Tybee is with the groomer today. It is his first trip. It was so weird dropping him off and leaving. The groomer was very nice and caring towards Tybee. He is getting a bath, sanitary clip, feet, etc. I can't wait to see him. He has only been gone for 3 hours, but I miss having him around.


Let us know how it went!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I hate the shaved nose and they never listen to me either!!! but the good thing is it always looks better in about a week or two. I have tried other groomer and keep coming back to the one I use most... shaved muzzle or not the rest of the boys is usually pretty good. And Izzo is just stunning both ways.


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

DO IT YOURSELF, DO IT YOURSELF, DO IT YOURSELF!!!

It's not like you're taking on the whole dog, it's just his face, and you know what you want it to look like.

You don't have to do it all at once if it makes you nervous, just cut a little bit, then live with it for a day, then cut a little more, that's how I started....it's so easy, and no more ugly surprises with hefty price tags.

Do it yourself!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Nicole, I don't know how far you are from Argyle, but the American Pet Spa is wonderful and will do what you ask. Ask for Marion.


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

Morning Beth. How are those cuties, Pixie Puff and Mig, doing?

Tybee's first visit to the groomer went better than expected. She works at the vet's office. The total was only $20 and I had a $10 off coupon. For this she did bath, trimmed paws/pads, nails, sanitary and checked his ears. I miss all the extra hair around his paws, but al in all I am pretty happy. Not sure I will go there again though as it is 40 min. away. 

BTW Mom2Izzo - You are not alone. I have tipped for poor service myself. Mostly at hair salons. Just a creature of habit I guess. Later, I want to kick myself.  

Maybe I can convince my son to be a hair dresser and my daughter to be a groomer! Ya - that'll happen.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Both are little rotten children as usual. Glad Tybee's first experience at the groomer was a good one!


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

I have to say, I worked in grooming shops for a long time. To be fair, a groomer SHOULD be listening to your instructions; also to be fair, 99% of dogs behave very differently at a groomer than when Mom/Dad is brushing them at home. I can't tell you how many times "Perfect Angel Fido" tried to take my arm off. ;-) We'd have clients come in asking for crazy things and get upset when we said that, well, hand scissoring is actually going to take four times longer than clipping, and you will have to pay accordingly.

Naturally, I'm not saying your Hav is evil (are Havs EVER evil?) or that you're being unreasonable - of course your groomer should listen to you and be very honest about what they can and can't provide. But it's good to remember two sides to every story!

It takes me 4 days to get Clover's haircuts right. The initial cutting, and then four days worth of nip, tuck, trim until it's exactly how I want it. This is something you just can't get at a day trip to the groomer's! I'm all for learning yourself. The secret is thinning shears.

~K


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Yea! Do it yourself! You will be nervous at first, but it gets easier and easier and you build a different type of relationship with your dog when you are grooming. 

You will learn quickly what you like and do not like....and, hair grows! 

Grooming does not have to be done in one session! Spread it out over the week until you and your dog are comfortable. Snip here and there and you will be surprised at how much hair you do not even cut.

You can do it! We are your Hav Support System!


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

Clover is double adorable! Thank you for posting the groomer point of view. My Tybee just had his first puppy mini-groom, and I know he probably barked most of the day. I hope he doesnt keep it up as he ages or we may not be welcome at the groomer


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Mojo's Mom said:


> DO IT YOURSELF, DO IT YOURSELF, DO IT YOURSELF!!!
> 
> It's not like you're taking on the whole dog, it's just his face, and you know what you want it to look like.
> 
> ...


Ditto !

I think Izzo looked adorable in the first picture. I love his look in the 3rd, as if he's shy. So cute! I agree that the shaved nose is not o.k if you specifically asked it not be touched. Seriously!

I hear stories from a groomer that comes into the store I work at and complains about customers. Then I hear horror stories on the forum and at the store from dog owners! lol I am SO glad I groom Ricky and Sammy myself because the two groomers that are also customers scare me to death!! One says she thinks most dog owners are full of it, have no idea what they're talking about and if they aren't happy, then tough. Imagine!! :jaw: Like I'll leave my dog with you now???

Some dogs have to get shaved due to matting and scissor cutting does take a lot more time, but customers need to be specific and groomers need to respect their wishes, or at least advise them accordingly. sigh.....

K, that's a very cute look !


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I hate what she did, but Izzo simply doesn't know how not to look cute.


----------



## graciesmum (Feb 5, 2010)

Next time tell her to ONLY use a thinning shears for the corners of the eyes. It's very easy to take off to much hair with clippers.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I use a small pair of thinners between the eyes. Can be bought at Sally's Hair Supply. They are great for learning!


----------

